# (H) Apoc & campaign supplements (W) £$£$ [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Folks,
Having a clear out now the mini-millest is approaching fast! Based in the UK (Essex) and all prices include postage and fees. All books are in mint condition and have only being read once, haven’t had chance to use them for games unfortunately.
All of the below are £20 a book, might be able to deal for multiples.

Warzone: Valedor
Warzone: Damnos
Warzone: Pandorax
Warzone: Damocles
Campaign: crusade of fire
Escalation
Stronghold assault

Please PM if interested. I’m afraid I probably won’t post overseas as postal costs are just crazy.
thanks


----------

